# Lux's and Nibbles' babies; coffee with cream



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is an updated picture of Lux's and Nibbles' litter; they're there if only papa would shift his big hairy butt! OH, well...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope you guys aren't peeved at the pic I posted of Nibbles; there really wan't much to see, just squirmy little pinkies. Now that they are showing markings, I've got some new pix for you. Nibbles is such a good father; I had to lure him off the nest with a treat in order to get these shots.





It's exciting to see a new litter of tris since you never know quite what you're going to get. I would imagine that would drive some breeders a bit spare, but I love it!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I WANT THEM!!!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my! That was quicker than a greased mousie!

If you can come and get them, I could spare a couple. Sorry you live so very very far away.


----------

